# lures for speed trolling



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

would like to get some suggestions for lures that i can troll behind the AI...i have tried sp's, temor (big vibe lure) and game skirts....without any real success..

so what do you reckon would be killers at 3 - 10 knots???


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

If it were me Id probably go an XRap 20 or 30 in close down deep and a big laser pro or skirt out the back. Ive got a few Halco Max as well but cant seem to generate enough speed on the pedals for it. Id be giving one of them a go too.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The biggest selling game lure ( Ive read it somewhere - dont hold me to it in court though Astro) is the Rapala CD 18.......... if thats anything to go by. I would go a mackeral colour and redhead.

It really depends though on what time of day and what water depth. Surface lures more likely mornings / evenings and deep divers in the day as the sun rises. These new x raps 15 / 20 / 30 as Paulo said would definatley be worth putting out there and they would be getting down deep - I would be running one of those all the time. It might even be worth downsizing in scale a bit so going for xmas trees instead of big game skirts... maybe the fish are there but not as big as the lures your currently putting out there.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The more I'm thinking about it the more to me it would make sense is to start from the smallest and work you way up on the lures................. so if you troll a small raider / xmas trees / small HBs and land nothing - I would be surprised. If you do land fish and its a small blue mackeral coloured one - then I'd be upsizing to a lure of that size and colour and so on.......

I suppose its being methodical and the old adage of big fish will take small baits - but small fish tend not to take big baits.

If your not getting anyfish.... then either there are none... or you might just have to become a sailor for good and buy your fish from the monger :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wopfish said:


> The more I'm thinking about it the more to me it would make sense is to start from the smallest and work you way up on the lures.................


this would then be unsmall....


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

we used the halco drone/barra spoons or wonder froggy for macks and tuna up there for years.the smaller size
weighs around an ounce/30gm so they can be cast on spin outfits.optimum trolling speed is around 5-6 knots
we'd have one rigged on a leadline for later in the day when the fish went deep


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

"unsmall" ????? You mean BIG DINNER vs LITTLE DINNER :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

spoke with an old fisho today about high speed trolling and apparently it's all in the tuning, a finely tuned lure will work at it's maximum speed. where he sees most people going wrong is not by tuning/testing before they start...

was also thinking that at least when i sail the speed varies a great deal from fast...flying over the top of a wave to ....slow when i hit the next one...that speed difference would also affect the lure as well

anyway have to wait another 10 days or so before i can get out again....gee it's dry but i hope the rain holds off for another couple of weeks....

oh yeah mackay guys....heard of a great spot we need to try...not posting it here...pm me....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Astro said:


> spoke with an old fisho today about high speed trolling and apparently it's all in the tuning, a finely tuned lure will work at it's maximum speed. where he sees most people going wrong is not by tuning/testing before they start...
> 
> was also thinking that at least when i sail the speed varies a great deal from fast...flying over the top of a wave to ....slow when i hit the next one...that speed difference would also affect the lure as well
> 
> ...


So how do you tune a lure when they are pre fabricated/glued/moulded?

Lookout google here I come again.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

The old style bibless minnows (no rattle) troll pretty well at speed and have worked on small yellowfin and albacore tuna for me in the past.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe you could take a livie for a high-speed troll? 
I like the Magnum X-Raps from Rapalla, but I'm thinking of trying out some of those big-old squidgy bluewater lures. I hear they have been getting some good results.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Astro said:


> was also thinking that at least when i sail the speed varies a great deal from fast...flying over the top of a wave to ....slow when i hit the next one...that speed difference would also affect the lure as well
> 
> ....


Same thing happens in a Game boat trolling, slower up the swell and faster down, we tried to have our lures ( skirts )
at a length that they were going up when we were, ie in the same frequency ?, from memory,
when watching them they had a "smoke" trail that sort of disappeared then they rose to the surface again grabbed some air and continued on their smoky trail.

Maybe you need to sail backwards so you can see what your lures are doing, we trolled large skirts( not what you're thinking Bazzoo ) at around the 6-8 knot water speed not GPS speed.

I would be looking at the smaller hollow points possibly? :?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ELM said:


> So how do you tune a lure when they are pre fabricated/glued/moulded?
> 
> Lookout google here I come again.


you tune by bending the eye either left or right depending on which way it swims...swims to the right bend eye to the left...only needs very tiny adjustments unless the eye is really bent out or the lure is really unbalanced

HTH


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Yakass said:


> Maybe you could take a livie for a high-speed troll?
> I like the Magnum X-Raps from Rapalla, but I'm thinking of trying out some of those big-old squidgy bluewater lures. I hear they have been getting some good results.


yes one of those squidgies will be on my shopping list too


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for the pics steve...


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Another set of lures that I'm sure will be worth a go are the Pakula Hybrids. I've not tried them yet out of the yak, but I've seen them towed behind the stinkers with reasonable success.


----------

